# Cinnamon's Little Surprise!!



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Finally! I'm home and get to see my babies!! And get pics for all of you. Here is Paprika (sticking with the "spice" names for this line...) This is the baby that didn't show up on ultrasound. hehehe She is a little stinker to get pics of because she wants to be on top of you! I've never had such friendly little newborn. This was the only decent pic I could this morning.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Pretty colors!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh how cute! I love the snip on her nose!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

She is gorgeous! I love that white spot on her nose! :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Carmen :hug: She is so pretty , love her markings 
What a beautiful surprise


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww how cute. Good thing we didn't have money on the table on who's goat would go first......yours are have grown and blue just started to stream lol


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

How sweet!! Congrats!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

very cute  Love her name !


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Can't believe they all slept outside last night...but they look pretty content.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How cute


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Pics from today


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That goat is so pretty


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Which one? I think they are both awful pretty. LOL I'm not biased or anything tho :-D:laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree , Cinnamon is a very pretty doe  
Love the picture with baby peaking over momma's back , lolol
So adorable


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Carmen , what kind of material is the flap made out of in the little doorway ? Im looking to do something like that , only its for a full size doorway. Something that will most likely be able to be either left on or taken down when I close the door. Im afraid they will eat it or worse get tangled in it. Knowing my guys , both are likely and more , lol.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Carmen , what kind of material is the flap made out of in the little doorway ? Im looking to do something like that , only its for a full size doorway. Something that will most likely be able to be either left on or taken down when I close the door. Im afraid they will eat it or worse get tangled in it. Knowing my guys , both are likely and more , lol.


It's a rubberized roofing material that is used for flat roofs. Hubby says you can go to almost any roofing company and they should have scraps of it that they'll give you or sell for cheap. He picked ours up at construction sites where they were just throwing it away. We leave it up and it's been there for 2 winters now. They don't chew on it or mess with it. It's stiff enough to keep most wind out, but the kids can learn to push it out of the way pretty easily. We have a "sliding" wooden door that we drop down at night to close them in


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

WOW! What an udder on Cinnamon!! Love the colors on Paprika!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep, she has a nice udder. Especially since she's actually a high percentage boer with some nubian about 3 generations back! LOL We are getting a little over a quart of milk once daily off only one side. Hubby says she has a fit when he tries milking the right side, but is ok with the left. Baby nurses off the right....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

More pics..with Ace and Mace

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Paprikas face and her half sister from last year...look at their noses!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooo cute!


----------



## dance4emily (Jan 20, 2014)

Very pretty babies you have your very lucky!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you...we think so too

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ooober cute!! I am getting impatient.....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice looking goats there. Looks like that baby (Paprika) is going to be full of a LOT of energy. So sweet.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh my! I am I nuts? Lol, I look at the dam and think "wow, look at them udders!" LMBO, don't know if it's the nurse in me or I have just gone goat crazy! Pretty dam, what breed is she? Precious kid too!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She's actually a high% boer mixed with nubian. And that baby of hers is something else! Jumps all over everyone and everything. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Poor mama Cinnamon....Paprika thinks mom is a jungle gym

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Paprika was being friendly

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a doll!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Peekaboo Cinn...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Adorable  Congrats!!


----------

